# movie ideas



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm trying to think of a movie for me and the wife this weekend. I want it to be a prepper-minded movie (fiction). Any ideas?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you see home front yet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last night Mrs Slippy got some Nicholas Sparks movie for us to watch from NetFlix. I am so lucky to be married to her. 

At about halfway I begged Mrs Slippy to allow me to shoot the DVD. At about 3/4 of the way I pleaded for Mrs Slippy to shoot me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Olympus Has Fallen....hey it's a prepper film for the Oval Office....they oopsied


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I'm trying to think of a movie for me and the wife this weekend. I want it to be a prepper-minded movie (fiction). Any ideas?


Have you seen Goodbye World? Decent movie that has a little to much drama and coincidence going for it; but does have a infrastructure crippling event.

Book of Eli, The Road, Red Dawn (original.. thank you very much), Tomorrow, When the War Began, and the most realistic and best portrayal of a serious prepper-minded movie: Waterworld


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

mad max or something maybe san andreas other wise just get the complete starwars pack or lord of the rings set and a lot of popcorn and beer.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

American black out.... But that's not a romantic date movie.... 

Just go watch any movie with your wife.... And enjoy it.. One prep is a happy marriage.... And movies are bull


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The purge.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> American black out.... But that's not a romantic date movie....
> 
> Just go watch any movie with your wife.... And enjoy it.. One prep is a happy marriage.... And movies are bull


That can be a good date "prepper-themed" movie I think....

I recommend instead of popcorn and your normal snacks.... freeze dried food/snacks, drink powder, and stale beer or homemade hooch to complete the mood


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Try Mountain House Neapolitan ice cream for a snack.

http://www.mountainhouse.com/M/product/53523.html


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

James m said:


> Try Mountain House Neapolitan ice cream for a snack.
> 
> Neapolitan Ice Cream - Single serve pouch: Mountain House


We're going to make this a "special" date night...

Don't forget to dress to impress....

Should you go "I barely survived with my life" torn clothing look?

Or the "I'm More Tactical than You" 5.11 Combat Special?

And don't forget to set the overall effect... half-way through whatever movie shut off all power


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Debbie Does Dallas was real popular back in the day. Not sure what they were prepping over. hmmm. Ok..repopulating the world after a STTF scenario. This is all coming back now.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh hell with the mountain house, try a pizza hut deep dish stuffed crust pizza and all of the topping you want then pig out on some cheesy bread and a box of taquitos
live it up then get some hooch later if the ms is willing


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dalarast said:


> We're going to make this a "special" date night...
> 
> Don't forget to dress to impress....
> 
> ...


dude that Is not funny I had that happen to me I made a wrong turn in Itaewon Seoul korea the friggng hookers tackled me went rolling down a flight of stairs(like steep long curved down the road ones) lost half my shirt. pant leg ,a shoe ,a sock my t-shirt looked like it was hit with 00-00 buckshot all because they thought I was Nicholas Cage.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know prepper movies but here are some of my favorites:
The godfather , Googfellas , once upon a time in america , Untouchables , Public enemies , The departed , brave heart , Donnie brasco , Scent of women , scarface , Heat . 
if you haven't watched any of this movies than you're the happiest guy in the world to have the opportunity to watch it first time ! I have watched all of them more than 15 times and still awesome))


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> That can be a good date "prepper-themed" movie I think....
> 
> I recommend instead of popcorn and your normal snacks.... freeze dried food/snacks, drink powder, and stale beer or homemade hooch to complete the mood


And get a volunteer to shut off all your power about 3\4 way through


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Dalarast said:


> Have you seen Goodbye World? Decent movie that has a little to much drama and coincidence going for it; but does have a infrastructure crippling event.
> 
> Book of Eli, The Road, Red Dawn (original.. thank you very much), Tomorrow, When the War Began, and the most realistic and best portrayal of a serious prepper-minded movie: Waterworld


Recenltly saw Book of Eli and new Red Dawn. I own original Red Dawn, but am yet to watch it. Saw Waterworld years ago, but but really remember it (i'll have to watch it again).


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

trips-man said:


> I'm trying to think of a movie for me and the wife this weekend. I want it to be a prepper-minded movie (fiction). Any ideas?


Don't be a cheapskate. Take your bride out for a nice dinner, and then to a nice theatre, and see "San Andreas".

The plot is pretty thin, but the special effects are FANTASTIC.

Don't forget the bucket of popcorn and the large drink to share!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would like to see a modern day "Swiss Family Robinson" movie. Showing a more realistic family survival on a tropical island or a desert somewhere.
They would need to hire consultants to get the details right but it would be a great three hour movie. Heck, give it a space theme so they were forced to land on an "earth-like" planet.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Pick up a Tremors Battle Pack and enjoy.


----------

